

Why is anyone anti-drone? - nickff
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/9fdbf5115ef3

======
switch33
Did he really just explain it by saving lives? I don't understand is he really
that clouded? I mean can't you basically use that same silly reasoning to
promote usage of nukes.

This seems like a really really bad post.

People are afraid of drones, because it's mass satellite imaging of people's
personal lives being video captured.

But regardless people do like/show interest in the technology behind them,
just not the blatent abuse the government is using them with.

Edit: Also what the heck gives with his cruddy designer site? I can't leave a
comment unless I use twitter? What the. . .??

------
crgt
"Why is anyone anti-drone?"

Some of us are actually anti-war, not just anti-drone.

~~~
nickff
I think that this author's basic point is: "Don’t blame technology" for war
deaths. Being against a specific war, or human conflict altogether is an
entirely different matter.

~~~
eightyone
I never realized we were at war with Yemen.

